# Orange Screen in my Laptop



## janandrada (Oct 7, 2007)

Can anyone help me track the problem with my laptop Dell inspiron 1300, the screen sometimes turn orange and I have to turn it off then on to restore. It happened twice and I want to resolved it.

Is this a hardware or software problem?

Help Please..

Thanks.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

This sounds like a hardware issue. Does the entire screen turn orange, or just some parts? Also, is this happeing at random times, or after a few hours, etc?

We could see if the grahics card driver can be updated, to see if thats the cause:

Go to Start | Control Panel | System. Device Manager. Under Display will be your graphics card. Also, rightclick and select Driver tab. Whats the driver version?

I also assume this is XP home/Pro.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Could you also tell us what you were doing when this happened and especially if you were multitasking. And is this a Pentium 4 Notebook or Celeron? How much memory?


----------

